# scan dates are off with my dates



## hulagirl

Hi
i was wondering if anyone had any advice or info.
I had a mmc in march. 
My lmp was on 13 july (22 day cycle) i ov on 24 july and got a positive test on aug4th (clearblue saying 1-2 weeks ). 
So today i should be 7w exactly. Well on monday i started getting bad rightsided pains and doc told me to go to epu, earliest they could see me was thursday (6w4d) , i saw the heartbeat but the baby measured 5w5d. 
So my question is should i be worried or is the scan out. 
I know all my dates are correct. 
The doc just told me to speak to my midwife but i have not got my appointment yet. 

Any help would be appriciated. 

Thanks. X


----------



## 1liz9

Don't be nervous. You saw the HB!!!! From what I read babies progress at different paces. I've heard of people going back and then being bumped ahead again, this their dates ultimately matching in the end. 

Congrats!!


----------



## SabrinaKat

My ovulation dates are all over the place and in fact, with previous pregnancy ovulated around day 20 (m/c at 7 wks) and with this, dating/size of baby is around day 9 (am 13wks+3), as long as baby is developing from scan to scan, I wouldn't worry about dating. My EDD was originally 7th March, now 1st March and my consultant thinks really end of Feb, so I wouldn't stress about it too much!

best wishes


----------



## Mel S

What was the CRL measurement then? You can't normally see the hb until the embryo is a reasonable size.


----------



## Amandamb1108

I don't want to worry you with my post since every pregnancy and every baby is different but i will tell you about my last pregnancy with the scan dates off. i knew my exact dates, when i had my period, when i took clomid and when i ovulated. so when i went for my 1st scan i KNEW i was 6 weeks 4 days no question there was just no way it could have been to off from that but when they did the scan the baby measured 5w6d and they wanted to tell me i had my dates wrong but with all my charting and taking clomid there just wasn't anyway to be almost a week off. well my friends dad is a ob so i decided to go to him and see if i like him the following week, i knew i was 7w2d but when the baby measured 6w4d but the heart beat was nice and strong so i didn't worry. everything was going perfect, i felt great no pains, no bleeding nothing then i went in at 9w6d for a follow up and he did another scan and the baby only measured 7w5d and there was no heart beat. i was completely stunned and in disbelief. i had a d&c the next day because i didn't want to wait another week or two for things to happen on their own an so the doctor could run test. the baby had a random genetic abnormality called Triploid Syndrome which is why he measured small on all the scans and why he passed. again i don't mean to worry you i just wanted to share my experience with scan dates being off. Keep us updated on how everything goes!


----------



## hulagirl

Thank you for your posts.
I was not told the crl and at the time didnt think to ask, its only as i have been thinking about it, that i wondered if there was a problem. 
I could quite clearly see the baby and flickering of the heartbeat and sonographer said it was about 6weeks. It wasnt till i saw consultant that i noticed on my notes it said 5w5d but was so happy that there was a heartbeat and baby was in the right place i just put it down to baby being small and scan being a little off. 
Thanks x


----------



## hellypops

hi,i had a scan at what i thought was 10 wks 2 days and they put me back to 9 wks 4 days,not a big difference i know but the sonographer did say even at that stage it is difficult to date as baby is so small. you have seen the heartbeat which is a good sign.i know its hard to stay positive after a loss.i hope everything will be fine for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cacahuete

Hey, I would try and get another scan in bout a weeks time if I could, I don't want to scare you, but if your 100% of the dates , they should be matching up, I saw a hb but my dates were off with my first mc, but couple of weeks later baby had dropped growing, but keep in mind that your not too much off, and it's hard to measure a tiny fetus sometimes! So a second scan would just be reassurance!


----------



## hulagirl

They have already said they wont scan me till after i have seen midwife. 
I should of said that they did do my hcg and it was 40624, that was 6w1d which was right on target and too high for 5 weeks. 

Thanks for your help x


----------



## hulagirl

Well i have booked in for a private scan on saturday, i should be 7w6d by my dates or 7w by previous scan date. So will have to wait till then. 
Xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Scans are always +/- a few days accuracy depending on the stage you are. Mine at 6 weeks 5 was +/- 2 days error. Don't worry, since you saw the heartbeat you have great odds!


----------



## jd83

I'm going through the same thing right now, and am just as freaked out. I should be 9 wks, but just got measured at 5 wks. No heart beat yet. My midwife thought it looked like a healthy 5 wks though, and is going to rescan next week to look for growth. Its frustrating waiting! I sure hope we both get good news!


----------



## Amandamb1108

Hope everything went well today! let us know how everything turned out!


----------



## hulagirl

Hi 
went for the scan and little cupcake was all fine, was measuring 7w5d so just 1 day under my dates. The sonographer did say that it is not unusual for dates to be out by quite a lot. Baby heartrate was 148bpm, lovely scan picture, baby was even moving a little bit. So all good signs. 
Feel like i can breath again.
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## kat2504

That's great to hear! Congratulations :)
I'm in a similar position but still in the waiting game. 6+4 scan (certain of dates) measured at 6+1. Having heard that yours was further behind but still caught up has reassured me a bit.
Was your first scan tummycam or dildocam? I was expecting the lovely internal scan at 6 weeks and was surprised not to get it. I am thinking now that may be a reason why they are not 100% accurate.


----------



## hulagirl

I had a tummy one, really didnt want a dildo cam (not wanting anything up there at the moment lol tmi) 
mine was a private scan and the quality was much better than the nhs one the previous week and the sonographer just seemed to know what she was doing and explained a lot more to me. 
Fingers crossed for you that it will be the same. I just think some babies are harder to see as in size and scans can be out at this stage. 
Try not to let yourself get too stressed. Easier said than done i know. Let me know how you get on x


----------



## Jennifaerie

bear in mind with the size of bub at this point we are talking mm rather than cm and even .5mm out in the measurements can have an effect. I had a scan at 7 weeks and she was measuring 6w2d but at my 12 week scan she measured 11W6D so had obviously caught up.

:hugs: try not to worry. Sorry for sticking my nose in as I'm not PAL but thought I could add something to this thread


----------



## hulagirl

Dont worry you are not sticking your nose in, thanks for your imput. X


----------



## mummylove

Its good u saw a heartbeat. Scans can be days out u could of ov later than u think


----------

